

My thoughts on the latest Ubuntu Beta - Smotko
http://smotko.si/ubuntu-12-04-beta/

======
spindritf
I'm upgrading my main machine right now to 12.04 beta. I'm a little worried
about stability but 11.10's kernel causes GPU lockups (relatively new
computer) and the mainline kernel with 11.10 causes the Network Manager to go
haywire and disconnect every few minutes which is very annoying in any
interactive ssh app. Ubuntu came a long way but there are always those little
things with Linux (at which point I'm reminded by HN that at least no one will
be remotely disabling my software).

EDIT: Is HUD enabled/installed by default? EDIT2: Yes, it is (tap alt and then
your query).

~~~
Smotko
From my experience 12.04 is quite stable, you are going to see a few app
crashed reports but apart from that everything should work.

And I agree, Ubuntu (as well as other Linux distros) has come a long way. 4
years ago there was no way I could get my graphics card to work, today it
works both on open source and propriety drivers. Amazing!

